# Google- An antidepressant may calm an irritable bowel - Reuters India



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">An antidepressant may calm an *irritable bowel*Reuters India, IndiaBy Megan Rauscher NEW YORK (Reuters Health) - Antidepressants and psychological therapies, particularly cognitive behavioral therapy (CBT), appear to provide relief from *irritable bowel syndrome*, at least in the short-term, according to published *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

